# Hello From Michigan



## Tater1970 (Mar 13, 2009)

Hello all you Halloween Lovers, My name is Bob and I'm New to Haunt forum. I've been a home haunter for about 5 years and now just starting to really get into it I have pics from last year and as soon as i figure this out I'll post some


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

Welcome Bob!
Always a pleasure to meet a Michingander (yeah, I just love saying that) 
Looking forward to those pics!


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

Greetings from SoCal and welcome to a great forum.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Greetings and welcome Tater. What part of Mi are you in?.


----------



## meltdown211 (Aug 2, 2007)

YEA BABY ANOTHER MICHIGANDER!!! THATS LIKE...WHAT 8 FROM MI!! WOOT!! Im in Chesterfield MI, near Anchor Bay...SE Michigan!!!!!


----------



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

Welcome Tater, Michigan here also, Midland area...welcome to the forum, look forward to seeing your work!


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

welcome hope you have some fun


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Nice to see you make it here Bob.
Wish I would have seen you at Menards yesterday..locked my keys in the car.


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Hi and welcome !!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome to the forum Bob, sounds like you all need to form a make and take group.


----------



## The_Caretaker (Mar 6, 2007)

Hi from another Michigander, welcome


----------



## Tater1970 (Mar 13, 2009)

I'm in Jackson, MI and Jeff how do why did you lock your keys in the car.......LMAO


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum Bob


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

It just has to happen every once in a while...I guess?


Tater1970 said:


> I'm in Jackson, MI and Jeff how do why did you lock your keys in the car.......LMAO


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Welcome to the Forum, Tater!


----------



## naberhoodhaunts (Mar 29, 2008)

welcome to the madness bob, lots of ideas floating in the brain matter of the great people here.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Welcome
NOW WHERES THOSE PICS


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Bob's not going to tell you guys that he knows me.....LMAO


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Welcome From across the pond Neighbor..


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Can't wait to see the pics!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

welcome


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> Bob's not going to tell you guys that he knows me.....LMAO


Thats a good first move Bob. Just kidding Jeff , 

A make and take sounds like a good idea. Need to find someone in the middle. Mmmmm middle, mmm Midland, ahhhhh Scott.


----------



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

hello, welcome to HF, it's great to have another Michigander aboard!! 
A M&T, cool!! sounds awesome!


----------

